# pb avec mon contolleur HPT370

## broly

Salut a tous !!

G chercher sur ce forum avant de poser cette question mais je n'y ai pas trouvé de reponses qui me satisfasse !!

Voila g un pc qui tourne sous gentoo avec une carte mere abit kt7raid dedans g 5 disques dur et 1 cdrom:

10 go --> /

20 go --> home

10 go --> tmp

45 go --> edonkey

80 go --> sauvegarde

g aucun pb mis a part mon 80 GO et mon 45 GO qui son sur le controleur HPT370, quand je travaille dessus, aleatoirement il va me figer le pc, si bien qu'il m'est plus possible de faire une copie de gros fichiers d'un disque a l'autre sous peine de devoir le redemarrer en hard !!

que faire ??

----------

## broly

up   :Very Happy: 

alors personne n'a jamais eu le meme pb ??

----------

## groutchopok

hum, peus tu nous filer des détails :

tu utilises du raid avec ton controleur hpt370? (c bien un controleur serial ata sur carte pci non? je sais pu...)

quel type de raid utilises tu?

est ce que tu utilise LVM ou pas?

est ce que tu est allé voir tes logs pour savoir si il y avait des messages d'erreures, de bug noyau ou autre à propos de tes dd?

j'ai déjà eu le problème avec un dd scsi de 1Go et une carte controleur scsi ACARD...et en fait  : c t parce que la carte était en train de crever.  le driver fourni avec le noyau n'arrivait pas à syncroniser l'ecriture et lecture, ça a foiré, pi tout bloqué...

donc si c le cas avec ton controleur c con  :Confused: 

----------

## broly

non pas du tout c un controlleur integré sur la carte mere, ceux qui me donne 4 port IDE soit un total de 8 peripheriques IDE.

Sinon je ne fait pas non plus de  RAID avec !!

J'ai aussi viré le LVM car au debut je pensais que ca venais de la, mais rien ni fait !!

Biensur je n'ai aucune trace dans me logs !!

Bref j'ai l'impression d'etre dans une impasse !!

----------

## R@NNIS

je connais pas ton pb, j utilise aussi ce controleur raid sur mon serveur sans me servir des capacités raid et j ai 4dd dessus mais aucun freeze et y a deja un uptime consequent actuellement :/ 

je sais vraiment pas comment t' aider :/

kernel exotique ? rien de special ?

----------

## px

est-ce que tu utilise le hdparm?

Aussi truc tout bete, tu as bien activé le module hpt366/368/370 dans l'IDE, ATA and ATAPI block device du kernel?

quel est la sortie du hdparm -t /dev/xxxx?

----------

## broly

> lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

iptable_filter          1760   1  (autoclean)

iptable_mangle          2144   0  (autoclean) (unused)

aic7xxx               112448   0  (unused)

eepro100               17968   1 

3c59x                  25608   1 

Ca fous la rage qd je sais que mon disque a 8 mo de cache, qu'il est branché sur un controlleur ultradma 100 et que j'ai c perfo :

> hdparm -t /dev/hde1

/dev/hde1:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.89 seconds = 33.86 MB/sec

Et biensur j'ai compilé le support htp370 dans mon kernel !!

j'ai desactiver toute les optimisations hdparm !!

aider moi j'ai encore eu cette nuit un freeze parceque je transferais un fichier de 3 GO de mon 80 go (hde) sur mon 45 go !!

----------

## groutchopok

Euh, vu ton lsmod il semble pas compilé en tant que "module" ton contrôleur non?

c koi eepro100?

compile ton support controleur en tant que module, ensuite dans etc/modules.conf mets les bons paramètres.

aides toi de ce site pour ça : http://lea-linux.org/kernel/modules.php3

pour bien déterminer tes paramètres.

(aides toi des fonctions modprobe, update-modules, etc...)

ensuite garde tes optimisations hdparm (enfin essais avec et sans mais si elle sont bien ajusté en principe ce ne peut être QUE bénéfique.)

mais avant de faire toutes manips, y un truc con qui pourrait être la cause de ça :

regardes dans ton manuel de ta carte mère si ton controleur n'est pas sur un pci qui partage son irq. si c le cas change le sur un pci qui a sa propre irq à lui tout seul.

peut-être que le support acpi est pris en compte dans ton noyau?

désactive le support acpi dans ton BIOS ainsi que dans ton noyau (en reconfigurant et recompilant)

alors ptet que là t'auras moins de problèmes.  

je sais pas faut voir.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## broly

eepro100 c le module pour ma carte reseau intel

par contre effectivement je l'ai compilé en dur je vais revoir ca ce week end pour essayé !!

 *Quote:*   

> > cat /proc/interrupts
> 
>            CPU0       
> 
>   0:    9723179          XT-PIC  timer
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> > lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 02)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]
> ...

 

si qq1 peux m'aider

----------

